# Poor man's shower for car campers



## ggonthego (Jul 25, 2021)

I've been thinking about making this for awhile and had some time this afternoon and threw it together in about 5 minutes after I had all of the materials needed. Pretty easy concept and not really an original idea I guess (I've seen camp showers similar for sale on the South American Jungle River website for around $50 or $60).

I made it because I'm a cheap bastard and I'm going out on the road in September and will be traveling by truck and camping along the way.

Anyway...just thought I'd share.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 25, 2021)

moved to the rubber tramping forum.


----------



## Bibs (Jul 25, 2021)

That's pretty fucking dope, I've seen similar setups where that pump is replace with a gallon jug and hung upside down under a tree but yours is much more refined. 10/10 would shower again.


----------



## ggonthego (Jul 25, 2021)

IanIam said:


> That's pretty fucking dope, I've seen similar setups where that pump is replace with a gallon jug and hung upside down under a tree but yours is much more refined. 10/10 would shower again.


Thanks man! Yeah, there are a lot of different camping showers out there. I may build another one in the future with a small battery powered electric pump that you can just throw into a bucket. This one is so simple to make and will suit it's purpose.


----------



## Bibs (Jul 25, 2021)

ggonthego said:


> Thanks man! Yeah, there are a lot of different camping showers out there. I may build another one in the future with a small battery powered electric pump that you can just throw into a bucket. This one is so simple to make and will suit it's purpose.


You're welcome bro, I hope the electric one works out for ya too!


----------

